# How Did everyone do with there waterfowl opener?



## CBKkid1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Aerial Assassins had and awesome weekend of hunting !

Day 1 - ended with a six person limit of ducks and 6 geese

Day 2- ending with a 7 person limit of Ducks and 3 geese

Here is a Video of our Hunt!! hope you enjoy!






How did everyone elses Opener go? Good or bad?


----------



## legacylabs (Aug 7, 2010)

269 views with no replies 
This is what this site has become, no one wants to post anything otherwise it will end up being bashed somehow for internet scouting, or turn into a res non-res fight pathetic, Sorry had to vent I use to enjoy this site but now rarely waste my time


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

How does one become an Aerial Assassin?


----------



## dedduc64 (Sep 28, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## willhunt4food (Aug 11, 2012)

I was also curious on what it would take to become apart of the crew since I have been interested in starting my own as well.


----------



## tbossart1356 (Oct 4, 2013)

We had excellent opener. Four guys on saturday and 5 on Sunday. Shot our mallards both days and 30 geese....why we shot that many, well other than they were hanging right there in front of us at about 15 years high, is beyond me. We had a very good early goose shoot, with our crew shooting upwards of 200 plus canadians thru the end of the early season. So we ahd said we were gona not shoot any more as we are all sick of cleaning them at this poitn and wanted to take a break. Hard to resist when they decoy so well though...in fact it proved to be impossible I guess.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

Aerial Assassins. How does one become a member of this killing squad as the name implies?


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice video! I like the music choice.


----------

